# C59 in GBDL Campy Record



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Here you go, my new C59 in 56sloping - used to have an EPQ in 58sloping. I will write up a review of the C59 versus the EPQ shortly.

C59 Campy Record 11 speed, Mavic SLR wheels, Deda Zero 100 cockpit, Regale Saddle and Time peddles - 17 pounds on the button.

For my size I like sloping better, yea there is a spacer tower there, but I'm not as flexible anymore and it's fine by me.

Feel free to add your thoughts.


DSC_7016 by thevelomonkey, on Flickr


DSC_7011 by thevelomonkey, on Flickr


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks very nice. 

Don't fret the spacers. You already have a lot of bar drop. Don't kill yourself...

It may be the camera angle but it doesn't look as "sloping" as typical.


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't see much of a slope either


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

cyclingvet said:


> I can't see much of a slope either


I just came from my LBS, he is a Colnago dealer. He said that visually, there is not much difference between the sloping and traditional C59 frames. So it would be hard to see the slope, especially in a photograph.

Incidentally, tonight I also pulled the trigger on a new C59 frame. It is a 50S (I am short) and it looks just like the one in the picture below (that is not my frame in the picture).

What I like about the frame (asides from all the stuff that has already been written about the C59 frames) is the classic color scheme. Reds and blues and black frames are great looking (I own a red-white-chrome '89 Bottecchia and a Celeste-black-white '12 Bianchi) but nothing beats (in my opinion) a classic, and understated, black and white frame.

It will be built up with Campy Record 11sp (I already have Campy Record 11sp on my Bianchi and it performs so well that I can't really justify the extra cost of the SR group).

Can't wait till the bike is put together so I can ride it


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Did someone mention classic B&W? I smell pics!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> Did someone mention classic B&W? I smell pics!


Now, that is what I am talking about :thumbsup:

What stem/handlebar are you using?

Are those Fulcrum wheels?


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Black and white?.....


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*EPQ versus C59*

C59 agains the EPQ

As indicated here and in other posts, I owned a EPQ in 58 sloping for a year and assessed I bought it one size too big - so I purchased a C59 in 56 sloping.

First and foremost I did, in fact, have too big of a frame. The C59 fits me way better. So how does the EPQ stack up to the C59? It's very hard for me to say for certain as any bike that isn't fitted properly wont feel as efficient as a properly fitted bike.

With that said, the C59 does feel just a bit more "tight." By that I mean when it goes over rougher roads it just feels that much more solid. Both frames are plenty stiff - they have the same rear triangle - really only the top tube and down tube are different - and it aint by much. I will say the C59 tubes are sexy as all hell. The ribbing, however Ernesto does it he does it right - it's a different tube set, but is still very much a classic bike. The paint on each bike is total artisan, though the underside of the downtube on the C59 with the big Colnago letters and the Italian flag is about the coolest design out there on any bike. 

I didn't feel any difference in handling, except again, the C59 fit properly so of course it's going to maneuver a bit better. Again, very hard for me to give a total review of the EPQ since it didn't fit - here is what I can say, and I don't think this is due to the EPQ, it was due to size - with my larger EPQ I never "loved" my colnago. I liked it and I loved the artisan aspect of it, but I never felt like I had a fast ride on it and when I did go fast I felt like I was working, not harder per se, but working. I stuck with Colango and got the C59 in a smaller size which turned out to be a huge improvement. The end result - I love the entire bike whereas before I liked the ride, but loved the design. Now I love both the ride and the design.

I pulled up to my first group ride and immediately got comments on how great the bike looked. There is just zero doubt in my mind that Ernesto knows how to design a bike and then paint them in such a way that they are heads and shoulders above all else. I had also gotten an inside deal on a pair of Mavic SLR wheels, on the EPQ I didn't really feel one way or the other on them - I could take them or leave them. On the proper fitting C59 I had a total 180 - I now love the wheels and can tell their advantage over my other clincher wheels.

So, would I get an EPQ - you bet your butt I would - if it was good enough for Zabel it's good enough for most anyone. Would I get C59 over a EPQ - yes I would, not because the ride quality is better, and I think it is to a small degree, but because the lines on the tubes are just sexy as all hell and still hold onto their classic design.

Given my new frame I now love colnagos on multiple levels and will most likely be a lifetime buyer (contingent they keep their artisan aspect going).

Let me know if you have any specific question - glad to answer them.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*C59 versus EPQ*



bottecchia_eja said:


> What I like about the frame (asides from all the stuff that has already been written about the C59 frames) is the classic color scheme. Reds and blues and black frames are nice, but nothing beats (in my opinion) a classic, and understated, black and white frame.
> 
> It will be built up with Campy Record 11sp (I alaready have Campy Record 11sp on my Bianchi and it performs so well that I can't really justify the extra cost of the SR group).
> 
> Can't wait till the bike is put together so I can ride it


Congrats on the new frame - my old colnago, the EPQ in the wrong size, was the same paint scheme - it's called PR99. Yes, it's classic and yes it will always be cool. I will say this - you know how they say white makes stuff look fatter and bigger - well I always thought that about my old EPQ in that livery - it just looked huge. Of course it was too big, but at 2cm in the seat tube, 1cm on the headtube and 1cm on the top tube this new C59 looks so much more svelte.

Just my observation - enjoy.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ronderman said:


> Here you go, my new C59 in 56sloping - used to have an EPQ in 58sloping. I will write up a review of the C59 versus the EPQ shortly.
> 
> C59 Campy Record 11 speed, Mavic SLR wheels, Deda Zero 100 cockpit, Regale Saddle and Time peddles - 17 pounds on the button.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike ronderman...I almost went with the blue scheme as well.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ronderman said:


> Congrats on the new frame - my old colnago, the EPQ in the wrong size, was the same paint scheme - it's called PR99. Yes, it's classic and yes it will always be cool. I will say this - you know how they say white makes stuff look fatter and bigger - well I always thought that about my old EPQ in that livery - it just looked huge. Of course it was too big, but at 2cm in the seat tube, 1cm on the headtube and 1cm on the top tube this new C59 looks so much more svelte.
> 
> Just my observation - enjoy.


Thanks Ronderman, I almost went for the blue-white, like yours. But the dealer would have had to order the frame and I am sooooooo impatient. 

When he gave me a killer deal on the PR99 frame I just couldn't resist. :thumbsup:

I've never owned an all-white bike. By '89 Bottecchia is red-white-chrome. My 2012 Bianchi is celeste-white-black.

I am thrilled to, finally, join the Colnago club.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks awesome ...glad to see that you are really pleased with all aspects of your new "revised Colnago" bici. 
The C59 paint scheme (the correct paint code is actually GDBL) is one that I am debating obtaining on my next frame. Very nice.
I like the fact that the fluted tubing that appears on the C59 gives the frames a unique Colnago identification and look that was perhaps missing from some of the more recent models. Good move from Colnago to return to it on the C59. Your Mavic wheelset is pretty slick too, looks excellent on this build. Enjoy your bike and the riding.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

[TROLLING] That frame looks too small for you, get one size bigger and get rid of those spacers :devil: [ /TROLLING]

It is indeed very nice, that GDBL ( or the 150 Italia ) are the only paintschemes I liked on the C59.

As about upgrading, well I don't know, I had the oportunity to buy a C59 on 52s in GDBL for a good price but passed on it. 

I am still plenty satisfied with my C50.... but who knows, maybe I would upgrade to a 56 trad C60 someday


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Now, that is what I am talking about :thumbsup:
> 
> What stem/handlebar are you using?
> 
> Are those Fulcrum wheels?


TTT ARX TEAM and Ergosum - works well, no issues, nice reach and drop combination for me.

Fulcrum Racing 1 clinchers - If i had one thing to do over it would probably be the wheels. They are death stiff. Some goodin that, but overall questionable. Probably Neitron Ultras or similar.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Incidentally, tonight I also pulled the trigger on a new C59 frame. It is a 50S (I am short) and it looks just like the one in the picture below (that is not my frame in the picture).


what are you cycling measurements? i havent been fitted to the c59 yet, and from a quick glance and comparing current bicycles, i'd be in the 48 sloping range.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

mogarbage said:


> what are you cycling measurements? i havent been fitted to the c59 yet, and from a quick glance and comparing current bicycles, i'd be in the 48 sloping range.


He did not take my measurements per se. We tried different Colnagos to see which one was most comfortable for me.

I am short at 5'7'" and my inseam is 30". My torso is shorter than average and mhy legs are longer than average for my height.

The S50 frame may be right for you. How tall are you?


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

*Nice*



oldtrackie said:


> Black and white?.....


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> He did not take my measurements per se. We tried different Colnagos to see which one was most comfortable for me.
> 
> I am short at 5'7'" and my inseam is 30". My torso is shorter than average and mhy legs are longer than average for my height.
> 
> The S50 frame may be right for you. How told are you?


5'8 with cycling inseam of 29.5". i like having seatpost showing and can still comfortably ride slammed stem. perhpaps i could work a 50slope. no shop around has them in stock to even try. tricky situtation


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

mogarbage said:


> 5'8 with cycling inseam of 29.5". i like having seatpost showing and can still comfortably ride slammed stem. perhpaps i could work a 50slope. no shop around has them in stock to even try. tricky situtation


If there are no frames to try out, a good "measuring" should do the trick.

From what you wrote, it seems like a sloping 50cm frame will fit you fine.

Good luck.


----------



## GStevenson (Jul 10, 2011)

mogarbage said:


> 5'8 with cycling inseam of 29.5". i like having seatpost showing and can still comfortably ride slammed stem. perhpaps i could work a 50slope. no shop around has them in stock to even try. tricky situtation


You have about the same measurements as me and I ride a 50 slope. It fits me great.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

GStevenson said:


> You have about the same measurements as me and I ride a 50 slope. It fits me great.


Sounds like a endorsement for the sloping 50--the size that I ride (I am 5'7" with a 30" inseam. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ffemoeller (May 1, 2012)

oldtrackie said:


> Black and white?.....


Mmm hmmm! Something about the simple all white with classy black accents! So clean and sexy!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

ffemoeller said:


> Mmm hmmm! Something about the simple all white with classy black accents! So clean and sexy!


Yes, she is one sexy Italiana! Simple yet hot...I better stop before I need a pre-ride cold shower.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Sounds like a endorsement for the sloping 50--the size that I ride (I am 5'7" with a 30" inseam. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


when you get yours built up, can you post an image?
curious about what your drop looks like and post showing


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## Cjcc67 (Jul 8, 2012)

Is anyone riding a c59 who has a 89 cm inseam? I'm 188 cm tall and am undecided between the 56s and 58s.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Cjcc67 said:


> Is anyone riding a c59 who has a 89 cm inseam? I'm 188 cm tall and am undecided between the 56s and 58s.


The C59 frame comes in sloping and straight frames. Sizing is different betwen the two.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Slope is only obvious on smaller size frames,,here's my size 52 traditional.


----------



## Cjcc67 (Jul 8, 2012)

I was looking for some sizing info from others who are my size sloping or traditional apart from the obviuos what really is the difference?
After seeing that team edition i'm rethinking my color choice. How do you think it would look with Eurus wheels.


----------

